# Folding Knife That Chefs Love



## stopbarking (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm looking for one legal carry length folding blade that I can sharpen like my cooking knives.

I am well aware I can do massive amounts of research on this to find one but I'd rather save that reading for kitchen knives.

I need a 5"-6" blade folding knife without a huge bolster to get in the way of sharpening. I'd love to be able to sharpen this blade to my line knife standards.

What do you guys carry? Sub $100 would be great. Ability to take a solid 10K finish and hold it is paramount. I sharpen my kitchen knives at least weekly. This will be used not even close to as often but having one folding blade outside of work would be awesome.

Recommendations?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 2, 2011)

Buck Vantage Pro is a great option, and it cuts like a very thin knife, which is what distinguishes kitchen cutlery from pocket knives IMO. However, they do suffer from fit and finish issues, they are wonky to open and close, they need to be polished up a little. If you're looking to save money by sacrificing a flawless mechanism and instead get fantastic steel(Paul Bos heat treat CPM s30v), I'd go with it.

Or if you don't need any kind of lock, you can use a higonokami. Those are pretty sweet.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a huge collection of folders, including many every-day carry knives. One of my favorite carry knives is the Al Mar Eagle Ultralight with a "talon" blade and mircata handles. Easy to open and close with one hand, lock back, very sharp, and super light, clip can be switched or removed. 9" open, blade is 4". Excellent fit and finish, very sturdy despite mircata handles. Wicked look. Under $100. Google for best deal.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 2, 2011)

Depending on where you live, 5-6 inches may exceed legal limits, so you might want to be sure about that first! If it all checks out, you might have some luck in that size and price range looking at products by Cold Steel or Ka-Bar.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 2, 2011)

There's a reason you don't find many folders with 6" blades. Such a knife would be about 7" closed and would be relatively heavy, not exactly easy to carry in your pocket, and it would be 13" open, which to me seems rather cumbersome for a folder.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, he did say that taking a great edge and keeping it was priority #1. I've seen rather few of those under $100, because good steel, treated right, costs money and folders are expensive to make as it is. The one I suggested isn't 5-6 inches blade length(because 5.5 is illegal even here in texas), and you really don't need a folder if you need 4+ inches. But its crazy abrasion resistant, wiping the spine with 300 grit wet/dry doesn't even scratch it.

If you don't need a locking mechanism of any sort(besides your thumb), the higonokami I mentioned above can be had in blue steel from Japan Wood Worker.

FWIW, I don't like anything Cold Steel does. They are an image machine, designed to get customers to respond to a super macho culture, and they tout things that don't matter, like ultimate lock strength and spine bashing tests. Not to mention anything too tacticool will draw unwanted attention.


----------



## stopbarking (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think a shorter knife would be preferable...thanks for the recommendations. That Al Mar looks great and I'm pretty familiar with VG-10. Might see if I can find one of those locally to handle before I purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## steeley (Jul 3, 2011)

AG Russell vg-10 3 1/2 or 4 1/4 blade length.



[/IMG]


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had this Kershaw for about a month. It's working out fine. Assisted opener so it's a one hander. Three inch blade. (Legal in Wisconsin) You can get them without the mother of pearl for around $79.


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 3, 2011)

I carry a carbon Skeletool from leatherman. It's not too heavy and I like its versatility. It has a 154 cm blade so it can get pretty sharp.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 4, 2011)

If you're willing to go smaller, it opens up your options a lot. I like my Spyderco Centofante3 (3 1/8 inch blade, VG-10). 
http://images.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/spyderco-knives/images/66pbk3.jpg


----------



## l r harner (Jul 4, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> If you're willing to go smaller, it opens up your options a lot. I like my Spyderco Centofante3 (3 1/8 inch blade, VG-10).
> http://images.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/spyderco-knives/images/66pbk3.jpg


 
i have the earlyer one with the shell inlay and comp lock (if you flully flat ground that blade it woudl be a laser for sure ( if i remember there was also a wharnnie style blade made )


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy 4th everyone :biggrin: I cannot say enough about my rockstead shin, but because you are looking for a sub $100, an option I would consider is to look for a used one in excellent condition. You can find great deals on the net.

Here is a bunch of makers you can start your search on

http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/artists.php :cool2:


----------



## marcr (Jul 4, 2011)

Spyderco makes a Delica (2 7/8" blade) and Endura (3 3/4" blade) in ZDP-189. The Endura is a full flat ground blade. I have a Delica in ZDP-189 that was reground by Tom Krein to a FFG.



[/IMG]
It's a slicer.
Tom isn't taking in knives for regrind anymore, but he does occasionally do some and posts them on his forum at the Usual Suspect Network. There are a couple VG-10 blades there now.


----------

